# Question for you Big Chief owners out there



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

Let me begin by saying that I love my big chief. I have turned out smoked catfish, trout, salmon, and whitefish that would make you slap your mama. I recently did a few batches of cheese, jerky, and bacon. They've turned out decent but my wife pointed out that they all remind her of the smoked fish that I've done. Here is my question for y'all. Do you clean your Big Chief? I clean the racks and drip pan after every use but I've never cleaned the inside. I'm wondering if the buildup on the inside is starting to flavor every thing I put in there and it gives the same or similar taste. Thoughts?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 3, 2015)

No you don't clean your smoker after every smoke. Yes you bring it up to temp to kill the bad stuff. if you are cold smoking things change some.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

I've never cleaned it. I guess I could scrape some of the goo off the walls. All the fish I do are hot smoked. The cheese and bacon were cold smoked. What do I need to do different with regard to cold smoking? Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

I can say that if you smoke fish in your smoker, everything is gonna end up tasting a bit like fish. When I had my big chief it was for fish only. Everything else gets smoked in my other smokers. I just did fish in my propane smoker. Had to wash and scrub the racks twice and then run smoke only for 12 hours to get the smell of fish out.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 3, 2015)

Personally I think unless your smoker is dripping moisture from the inside top onto your food or you rub the meat on the walls I think it is just a mental thing. Because most people associate smoked foods with fish because until you start doing your own that's all they ever had! Same as deer or lamb taste gamey to many people because in their minds meat should taste like beef or pork since they hardly ever eat deer or lamb. Also every other bird doesn't taste like chicken!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

If you plan on cleaning it White vinegar is a good way to kill the smell.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

Aw man. You mean I need to get another smoker to do non-fish items? Crap. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess I better break the news to the wife.

Seriously though I may try the white vinegar to see if I can get some of that smell out. I do need to scrape the walls a little. It is hard to put some of the racks in. Or I may just save myself some hassle and go get another smoker!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

Good point. I would agree with you but we do a lot of pork shoulders, briskets, chickens, etc. on a weber so my wife has had plenty of other smoked meats. It seems to me that the fishiness gets imparted from the oils of the fish. Now it isn't bad to me but she doesn't seem to like it. Gotta keep her happy...


----------



## timberjet (Jan 3, 2015)

I only do fish and jerky in my little chief. Same problem with the fish smell, tough to get rid of it. I would just build a UDS if I were you and rig up a cold smoking device in there for cheese and what not. I use a coffee can and a soldering iron and it works great. I do all my cold smoking in there and have had no issues. It is nice to have a large smoker sometimes and the UDS fits the bill for me.













my uds.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I only do fish and jerky in my little chief. Same problem with the fish smell, tough to get rid of it. I would just build a UDS if I were you and rig up a cold smoking device in there for cheese and what not. I use a coffee can and a soldering iron and it works great. I do all my cold smoking in there and have had no issues. It is nice to have a large smoker sometimes and the UDS fits the bill for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

wagdog said:


> Let me begin by saying that I love my big chief. I have turned out smoked catfish, trout, salmon, and whitefish that would make you slap your mama. I recently did a few batches of cheese, jerky, and bacon. They've turned out decent but my wife pointed out that they all remind her of the smoked fish that I've done. Here is my question for y'all. Do you clean your Big Chief? I clean the racks and drip pan after every use but I've never cleaned the inside. I'm wondering if the buildup on the inside is starting to flavor every thing I put in there and it gives the same or similar taste. Thoughts?



This thing has been smoking fish for pushing 30 years...  It is, in my opinion, the best fish smoker on the market......    DON'T CLEAN IT...... Buy/build another smoker for meats...   I too, found the fish taste carried over...  













Totem Smoker.jpeg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

Man that has been put to good use. Looks like you modded it some as well.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2015)

Read my signature.......


----------



## timberjet (Jan 3, 2015)

easter deviled eggs 14.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Apr 20, 2014






she works like a charm. a little fishy though.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 3, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Read my signature.......


Roger that. You must do a lot of fish to run two!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 3, 2015)

Affirmative.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 4, 2015)

wagdog said:


> Roger that. You must do a lot of fish to run two!


Yup.  Lots of King Salmon goes through the big chiefs during fishing season.  I was more concerned with the fish smelling like beef pork, etc.  Thus why I got the Masterbuilt for everything else including cold smoking cheese, butter.  I do cold smoke my lox in the Chiefs.

To you and timberjet,  I modified both the Chiefs with bigger and adjustable heating elements.  Never looked back.  Just something to ponder.


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 12, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> This thing has been smoking fish for pushing 30 years...  It is, in my opinion, the best fish smoker on the market......    DON'T CLEAN IT...... Buy/build another smoker for meats...   I too, found the fish taste carried over...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave, 

I've noticed a couple times that you use a big chief for fish, do you have a post on your mods? As I am finishing up my traulsen build I am starting to get concerned about if I want to risk getting a fishy taste or smell going in my nice smoker. I plan to use it mainly for red meats and sausage. Think it might be better to take your advice and get a big chief, one just popped up on CL.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2016)

Under the *ARTICLES* heading I put a how-to in the instructionals section... and on the forum...   It's a cool mod and works very well...   for me anyway...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/...r-element-for-colder-climates-and-hot-smoking

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-element-for-colder-climates-and-hot-smoking


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 12, 2016)

Perfect, have you tried your amazen. In it? Loved the part about the cookies, "it takes 2 to start a fire" hahaha


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2016)

The AMNPS works OK in it...  burns up a little faster than I would like....  I guess it's because of the heat because I normally use the Mail Box mod and my MES 30....  The cookies work perfect...  sliced 1.5-2" thick  and small enough to fit the pan...  I have friends that bring alder over from the coast for me..  I suppose I could try apple, pear, cherry, peach etc. since I'm surrounded by orchards...  BUT, I love alder on fish...  I think that's the best wood for the job..  I suppose after 30+ years eating fish with alder smoke, that habit won't be changing soon...

I just won an AMNTS on one of Todd's contests...  I may have to give it a shot in the Totem...  I have his Alder pellets and I ordered the Fruitwood Blend, but I haven't tried it yet...

AND YES.....   2 cookies will start a fire in the smoker...   There is no way to build a fire using 1 piece of wood....  I have proved that...  a couple times to be exact...  not believing the first test...   I'm a slow learner...  sometimes _REAL SLOW...._


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Dave, as always, good info


----------

